# Well that was scarey



## raggie33 (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm walking Home from the store around 10 pm then I saw a weird light in the sky and a bang then for as far I Could see it was dark only light we had was headlights on the cars and my flashlight I trully thought we was bombed or something


----------



## nbp (Jan 5, 2020)

Power outage? Someone smash into a substation with their car?


----------



## Burgess (Jan 6, 2020)

Interesting !

Can you tell us roughly,
your Location ? ? ?


----------



## raggie33 (Jan 6, 2020)

North ga usa


----------



## boo5ted (Jan 6, 2020)

I'm just north of ATL, any idea what happened? Haven't heard anything on the news.


----------



## archimedes (Jan 6, 2020)

Sun's been rather quiet, maybe a grand solar minimum on the way ....


----------



## raggie33 (Jan 6, 2020)

boo5ted said:


> I'm just north of ATL, any idea what happened? Haven't heard anything on the news.


I'm on Lanier I still have no idea.it trully freaked me out the first thing I noticed was this local bar was complelty dark. Then I walk further and see no one had light.


----------



## raggie33 (Jan 6, 2020)

Psi truly wanna leave the internet damn spell check always changes my words even when I spelled them correct. But when I can't spell a word it don't help me grrrrrr


----------



## milehigher (Jan 17, 2020)

archimedes said:


> Sun's been rather quiet, maybe a grand solar minimum on the way ....


We had some really weird propagation the first 1 1/2 weeks of January ,I know someone on 70 CM 1 watt couldn't bring up his own repeater on his tower ,but could use one 800 miles away , there were much closer machines on that frequency that didn't hear him 10 meters and 40 meters had some crazy hit or miss extreme propagation shifts ,being able to make contacts at extreme distance for 5-10 minutes and then it would change and you didn't move the antenna . 

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## aginthelaw (Jan 17, 2020)

blown transformer? if power came back minutes later that's probably what it was. power had to get switched to the next circuit causing the delay. we had the same last week. boom, outage, lights again an pse&g couldn't or wouldn't tell us what happened


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 17, 2020)

raggie33 said:


> I saw a weird light in the sky and a bang



That's a blown transformer, they die dramatically. If there isn't an extenuating emergency situation, the power company can have it fixed pretty quickly.


----------



## vadimax (Jan 17, 2020)

The military have tested their new EMI toy, but underestimated its projected yield  Kind of “Ivy Mike” that yielded 3 times more than was expected.

Just kiddin  Most likely a regional transformer has said his last “bye”. They contain oil inside and may be rather spectacular:


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jan 17, 2020)

Pretty timely, as I'm rereading Lucifer's Hammer lol.


----------



## Unicorn (Jan 24, 2020)

Flash, bang, no power... that was a transformer blowing.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 25, 2020)

StarHalo said:


> That's a blown transformer, they die dramatically. If there isn't an extenuating emergency situation, the power company can have it fixed pretty quickly.



Yes, they tend to have a non-passive end of life characteristic.


----------



## The Hawk (Jan 30, 2020)

Could have been Chuck Norris practicing his roundhouse kick.


----------

